# OTG Cable Help



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm in need of a help, I want to install Samsung Galaxy Tab S3 9.7" in my car.
I currently have Ipad but want to switch to andriod device for many reasons. 

I have a hard time to find OTG cable that will charge the tablet and still get data output since I have Helix DSP Pro with HiFi usb card in the unit. I want to utilize that and have my music playing through that.

Have you guys had a chance to get that tablet to work, i did buy otg usb c for it but it didn't work as i though it would, i get the sound but it wont charge. or it says slow charge... its a one tricky tablet.

Please help if you have any info.

Thank You.


----------



## drsaab (Jun 9, 2017)

Maybe get a note 8 and put a qi charge pad behind it for wireless charging and the USB c to the helix dsp. 

I am not sure if the tablet or any tablet has wireless charging. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Why not use a powered usb hub to charge and pass music through.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Dell makes one. Can't find it on there site but found one on ebay.

(Exclusive) DELL Venue 8 Pro & 10 Pro USB Host OTG & Charging Cable for Tablet | eBay


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I bought this, and specific charger for the tablet to run from 12v and convert it for a tablet and that did not do the trick either.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073RMV8K7/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073RMV8K7/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

also bought this to see if it will work and still nothing,

So i got tired of buying stuff for nothing and thiking well maybe ill make my own cable. so I had extra USB C cables laying around cut them, and started playing with the wires and see what will work and wont..

With that white otg cable when i plug in the plug i was able to get data out and in but no charge. others i was able to charge but no data out or in... it drove me bananas!

So i thought maybe USB C Hub with charger will work so im going to give that a world and see what happens I should get it by tomorrow. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071778W5N/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NBVVVEO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Got 2 of them to see what will work if they wont work I will return them no point of keeping something that you paying for it and not using it.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I’ve kinda fought the same battle for a little bit. What I gathered online was that the tablets cannot use usb host mode and charge at the same time.

I never could get my tablet to work right with usb audio and lost interest in it. May revisit it at some piunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bradknob said:


> I’ve kinda fought the same battle for a little bit. What I gathered online was that the tablets cannot use usb host mode and charge at the same time.
> 
> I never could get my tablet to work right with usb audio and lost interest in it. May revisit it at some piunt


Were you using an OTG Y-cable? or a straight OTG cable? 

I have used an OTG Y-cable for years with no problems. One side of the Y-cable is plugged into the power supply, the other has a powered USB hub attached to it. On the hub is a flash drive, USB DAC (then optical to the DSP), USB FM Tuner and steering wheel controls.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

naiku said:


> Were you using an OTG Y-cable? or a straight OTG cable?
> 
> 
> 
> I have used an OTG Y-cable for years with no problems. One side of the Y-cable is plugged into the power supply, the other has a powered USB hub attached to it. On the hub is a flash drive, USB DAC (then optical to the DSP), USB FM Tuner and steering wheel controls.




I’ve used a number of OTG y cables. One end to a usb to spdif converter and the other plugged into power from the vehicle (12v usb and even the 120v outlet with the Samsung charger plugged in)

I may need to try putting a powered hub in the mix somewhere


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I need to get it working there is no option of not working  heheheh

I bought this see how it turns out.
https://www.gearbest.com/cables-con...il_sys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=shipping

Also there is a guy on FB in Tablet & Dsp group that has created usb charge, and also output with high resolution music through digital and optical output.

So either that or im lost and will need to keep my damn Ipad!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> I need to get it working there is no option of not working  heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was following that thread.... has he released it yet? Was hoping that would be my savior as well


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

bradknob said:


> Was following that thread.... has he released it yet? Was hoping that would be my savior as well


Bc of the crazy water that hit Texas everything got damaged during the shipment. They got the claim in yesterday so everything will be reordered. But to my understanding it works with all tablets and iPhone apple stuff. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

naiku said:


> Were you using an OTG Y-cable? or a straight OTG cable?
> 
> I have used an OTG Y-cable for years with no problems. One side of the Y-cable is plugged into the power supply, the other has a powered USB hub attached to it. On the hub is a flash drive, USB DAC (then optical to the DSP), USB FM Tuner and steering wheel controls.


Would you like to share that info or cable that will work with USB C and Samsung Galaxy S3 tablet 9.7"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Would you like to share that info or cable that will work with USB C and Samsung Galaxy S3 tablet 9.7"


Honestly, I cannot remember which cable I bought. More than likely it was a cheap one on Amazon that said it worked with a Nexus 7. So, not much use on a USB-C type device. Was more of a reply to bradknob in that it is possible. 

I suspect as more USB-C devices are released, that it will eventually be much easier to get working on those devices.


----------

